# Grill help



## linicx

I'm thinking of buying a propapne grill to play with.. It will be used in a car port where I will have water and electricity available. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Check out the Weber Genesis line of gas grills...Buy one bigger than you think you need...
Try to cook out from under the carport as much as possible....Over time the smoke/fats etc will dirty up the ceiling/walls etc.

Have Fun!


----------



## Scotch

The June 2009 issue of Consumer Reports Magazine has an excellent article on gas grills. It includes tests and ratings of 39 different grills in small, medium and large sizes.

The top medium-sized grills in their tests were the Weber Genesis E320 (86 points) and EP320 (85 points), and the Vermont Castings Signature Series VCS3507P (86 points). Those are all $700 to $850. For $450, the Fiesta Blue Ember FG50069-U409 (84 points) and the Char-Broil Red 463250509 (81 points), both sold by Home Depot, were rated Best Buys.

I suggest you pick up a copy of the magazine and read the whole article before choosing your grill.


----------



## linicx

*I forgot about the smoke!*



Uncle Bob said:


> Check out the Weber Genesis line of gas grills...Buy one bigger than you think you need...
> Try to cook out from under the carport as much as possible....Over time the smoke/fats etc will dirty up the ceiling/walls etc.
> 
> Have Fun!



I forgot about smoke!  Duh... 

If I do this It will be impossible to not have it under the carport for a variety of reasons I won't go into. I have a large, high volume commerical fan I can use to move smoke away from the area. 
Would that help?


----------



## Scotch

linicx said:


> I forgot about smoke!  Duh...
> 
> If I do this It will be impossible to not have it under the carport for a variety of reasons I won't go into. I have a large, high volume commerical fan I can use to move smoke away from the area.
> Would that help?


Most of these units are on wheels -- can't you just roll it out from under the cover when you want to cook?


----------



## Uncle Bob

linicx said:


> I forgot about smoke!  Duh...
> 
> If I do this It will be impossible to not have it under the carport for a variety of reasons I won't go into. I have a large, high volume commerical fan I can use to move smoke away from the area.
> Would that help?



Yes....Anything to move the smoke/etc. It's not something you will notice the first times you cook...but over time (depending on how much you use it) it will gunk up things somewhat...It (walls-ceilings)  can be cleaned, and repainted etc...Just time and resources...If your carport is somewhat open then it want be as big an issue....If it is fully enclosed ..then more so.


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes....Anything to move the smoke/etc. It's not something you will notice the first times you cook...but over time (depending on how much you use it) it will gunk up things somewhat...It (walls-ceilings) can be cleaned, and repainted etc...Just time and resources...If your carport is somewhat open then it want be as big an issue....If it is fully enclosed ..then more so.


 how about a covered deck?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Prolly not a biggie...As long as you have some air flow/movement underneath. Obviously in a carport/garage/covered deck/etc the concentration of smoke want be like a pork butt inside a cooker...In an area where it will get the most concentration...say directly above the cooker will be the area of most concern...Again it may take several years to really get bad depending on how much you grill/bbq etc.


----------



## GB

I am a big Weber fan. They make excellent grills. You really can't go wrong with a Weber. I have a Genesis (not sure which one) that has served me very well and very consistently.


----------



## msmofet

i was thinking of getting this grill. any thoughts?

Master Forge Split Lid Gas Grill







i love the fact that it has a Rotisserie capability.


----------



## Uncle Bob

My Informants tell me it's an Import with very little to Zero support...
It's built for Lowe's exclusively (I think) and is a price point product...

I think some of the Webers have the rotisserie feature.


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> My Informants tell me it's an Import with very little to Zero support...
> It's built for Lowe's exclusively (I think) and is a price point product...
> 
> I think some of the Webers have the rotisserie feature.


i can't afford $1,000.00+  any others?


----------



## GB

msmofet said:


> i can't afford $1,000.00+  any others?


No need to spend $1,000 for a Weber. Most Webers have a spot for the rotisserie that you can add after the fact.


----------



## Uncle Bob

GB said:


> No need to spend $1,000 for a Weber. Most Webers have a spot for the rotisserie that you can add after the fact.




Came here to say the same exact thing....Find a Weber in your price range...Add the rotisserie (less than $100???) later. Just make sure the model you choose will accept a rotisserie!


Enjoy!


----------



## Scotch

msmofet said:


> i was thinking of getting this grill. any thoughts?
> 
> Master Forge Split Lid Gas Grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the fact that it has a Rotisserie capability.



Consumer Reports included one Master Forge grill in its review, a smaller model (GGP-2601, $390). It fell in the middle of the large grill ratings, with an overall score of 66 (tops in that category was 77). It was only average on evenness of heat. However, they said it had no discern able lows.


----------



## msmofet

Scotch said:


> Consumer Reports included one Master Forge grill in its review, a smaller model (GGP-2601, $390). It fell in the middle of the large grill ratings, with an overall score of 66 (tops in that category was 77). It was only average on evenness of heat. However, they said it had no discern able lows.


thank you. so it isn't that bad?


----------



## Scotch

Well, it ranked considerably below the Weber Genesis -- 66 points vs. 86. I suggest you read the article yourself, then check out the units and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## bs004417

Based on searching the web it looks like this grills gets some poor user ratings from the burners rusting out.


----------



## bs004417

Here's a couple of reviews from searching for Master Forge:

They get about average ratings for grills in this price range.

Master Forge Grill Reviews | Outdoor Gas Grills | Gas Grill Reviews

Master Forge Split Lid Gas Grill (Model #E3518-LPG) - Gas Grill Review


----------



## NAchef

Here is a site you may like BBQ Source Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)

You can still get parts for those sold at Lowes and they will probably work for your needs.

Let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## bs004417

Steer away from the Char-broil and Master Forge Units, very low quality parts.  Weber is a good choice.  The Char-Broil Red's "U-emiter will only last about a year.

Char-Broil Grill Reviews


----------



## NZDoug

I have a weber E-310 and its a winner, food never taste so good.
Dont use indoors or in enclosed areas as you will suffocate.
Always use in well ventilated areas.
Dont drink and cook or you may end up in your own juices.


----------

